# AirPlay Mirroring & Apple TV 3 : ralentissements et coupures



## Niarlatop (2 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Qui parmi vous utilise la fonction Recopie vidéo AirPlay / AirPlay Mirroring introduite avec Mountain Lion ?
J'utilise, ou plutôt essaye d'utiliser cette technologie depuis juin 2012 avec une Apple TV 3 et un MacBook Air 13" mi-2012.

La qualité d'image est correcte à mon goût, par contre la fluidité d'affichage est catastrophique par moment. 
J'ai essayé différents routeurs WiFi, j'ai testé les deux objets dans un autre logement, etc sans succès.

J'ai essayé les applis type AirFlick / Beamer, là l'envoi direct de vidéo même en 1080p est totalement fluide et fonctionnel.

Le problème vient vraiment de la fonction AirPlay Mirroring / recopie vidéo. Impossible de regarder une vidéo Flash ou même un fichier vidéo dans VLC sans gros ralentissements aléatoires sur la TV (alors que tout est fluide sur l'écran du mac).
Les problèmes vont des saccades ponctuelles à la coupure net de la vidéo et du son pendant une seconde, puis la reprise en affichant les images manquantes en accéléré.

Bref, très mauvaise expérience pour ce produit qui m'a pourtant initialement convaincu de tester l'écosystème Apple. Est-ce que vous avez eu des soucis similaires ?
Avez-vous trouvé une solution ?

Merci


----------



## Bombigolo (2 Octobre 2013)

Aucun souci , sauf sur de gros mkv .
l'ATV 3 et le MBP sont tous deux reliés à une airport Extreme ou l'on peut passer en 5ghz pour le wifi ,
ceci explique peut etre cela  ?


----------



## Niarlatop (2 Octobre 2013)

Ah, intéressant.

Tu utilises bien la fonction *recopie vidéo AirPlay* de Mountain Lion ?
(La fonction qui duplique l'affichage de ton Mac vers l'AppleTV)

Si tu parles de l'envoi direct du fichier via iPhone, iPad, Beamer, AirFlick ça ça fonctionne bien 

Pour le WiFi, sachant que je n'ai aucun soucis en envoyant directement de gros fichiers 1080p du Mac via l'AppleTV via AirFlick ou Beamer, pour moi le débit n'est pas en cause.

D'autant que je suis en WiFi N avec 130 Mbps de débit, en 2,4 GHz.
Aucun voisin à proximité, très peu d'appareils et la Livebox 2 à 2 mètres max de l'Apple TV.


----------



## Bombigolo (2 Octobre 2013)

Niarlatop a dit:


> Ah, intéressant.
> 
> Tu utilises bien la fonction *recopie vidéo AirPlay* de Mountain Lion ?
> (La fonction qui duplique l'affichage de ton Mac vers l'AppleTV)
> .



Oui , c'est bien ça .
mes films sont sur des DD placés derrière une borne Airport ,
à laquelle est aussi reliée l'ATV en ethernet .
 je les lance de mon MBP via airplay ,tout passe bien à 95% , 
sauf des gros Mkv ( et encore pas tous )ou des films encodés un peu n'importe comment ,
pendant lesquels je vois également un décalage entre l'ecran TV et celui du MBP .


----------



## Niarlatop (2 Octobre 2013)

Ok, merci des précisions 

Il semble qu'il me faudrait essayer une borne AirPort donc, même si j'ai déjà une solution qui fonctionne avec AirFlick et Beamer pour les fichiers vidéo en dur.

Tu voudrais bien essayer à l'occasion la lecture de vidéo Flash via DPStream, ou même tout bêtement YouTube ?
Histoire de voir si tu as un résultat fluide seulement avec des fichiers vidéos "en dur", ou aussi avec du contenu streamé du web.

Merci


----------



## Bombigolo (2 Octobre 2013)

You tube passe bien( mais tu l'as en "direct" sur l'ATV &#8230

je regarde souvent des matchs en streaming ( streamhunter.eu ) et ça marche bien ,
quand ça bloque sur ma tv , c'est aussi bloqué sur le MBP , ça vient de chez eux &#8230;



Si tu es chez orange , peut etre poser ta question ici : http://www.forum-orange.com/forums/index.php

Tu as des mecs plus au fait de la techno sur ta box &#8230;


----------



## Niarlatop (3 Octobre 2013)

Merci pour le lien, je vais tester ce site voir si j'ai les même ralentissements.

Pour YouTube, c'est un exemple pour tester ce qui rame ou non, mais le site typique qui m'intéresse c'est plutôt DPStr*am & Pur*vid pour films & séries 

(Jusqu'à l'arrivée d'un Netflix-like avec catalogue récent en France, j'attends ça depuis un bout de temps)


----------



## Niarlatop (4 Octobre 2013)

Je viens de regarder un mkv 1080p relativement lourd avec Beamer, aucun problème de fluidité.
Je peux donc mettre hors de cause la Livebox, le réseau WiFi est suffisamment véloce et fiable pour un tel signal.

Quelle est la configuration de ton Mac au fait, Bombigolo ?
Sur des forums certains émettent l'hypothèse d'un processeur pas assez puissant pour gérer le streaming Flash + la recopie vidéo&#8230;

J'en doute, mais ayant un MacBook Air, et donc l'un des procs les plus faibles de la gamme de MacBook, c'est une piste à creuser.

PS : si quelqu'un a un problème similaire, je recommande en solution alternative l'application Beamer, couplée à une extension de téléchargement des vidéos Flash pour le streaming.
VideoDownloadHelper sur Firefox, par exemple. C'est une étape supplémentaire car il faut télécharger le fichier avant de lancer sa lecture, mais au moins la fluidité est parfaite.


----------



## Bombigolo (4 Octobre 2013)

MBP core i5 de fin 2011 avec 8 G de ram


----------

